# 420 with 24" gc (irs conversion)



## pondhopper1

I've got to put the brake lines,rear wheel bearings and a new snorkel on this week and it's done. 

Bye the way it's a 07 with a factory irs cage streched and it's a foot shift


----------



## hondarecoveryman

That one makes me question my name LOL:haha: Nice Job:bigok:


----------



## 850PoPo

That is sweet !! That suspension is wicked


----------



## drtj

Wow! That's all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## walker

nice job pondhopper....... makes me wanna go buy a honda lol


----------



## clintbutler

thats extreme! Hopefully by the begining of next year ill be hiting you up for mine.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Looks great Pondhopper! I've seen your Foreman up close you do some top notch work.....the guy that had it for a while before y'all traded back is a friend of mine.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that is sick man.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

that is a mean looking 420 good job


----------



## codyh

chub


----------



## Bootlegger

Thats Nice...


----------



## clintbutler

what kind of engine mods does it take to really run that machine?


----------



## walker

i wanna say it has a pipe and its jetted


----------



## harmonsbrute

id say pipe n programmer


----------



## pondhopper1

Sorry I haven't been on. I've been working like a slave. It has a gr,pipe & programmer. Were about to send the motor to Turner to wake it up alittle. It pulls the tires good but he sank it and it's smoking alittle.

[ame=http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd188/pondhopper1/?action=view&current=VID00004.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## pondhopper1

I'm thinking about selling that lift and redoing it. I can't let this 420 be bigger then mine.



TX4PLAY said:


> Looks great Pondhopper! I've seen your Foreman up close you do some top notch work.....the guy that had it for a while before y'all traded back is a friend of mine.


----------



## byrd

hey man im curious... i dont know much bout the conversion stuff but i also hav the 07 rancher n id like 2 do sumthing like urs but not so big. did u completely replace ur 07 frame w a 09 frame 2 get the irs or what. id like as much detail as u could give man. id like 2 go w 4'' or 5'' lift w sum sbacks. 32's is what i want but id settle for the 30's. give me sum tips if ud would. thanks


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Pond you need to IRS a 300 already! I got a donor bike!


----------

